# Hypo Mack Snow 100% het Bell x Blazing Blizzard



## Lizard Boy S (Feb 8, 2008)

What would the outcome be please?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow HET Balbino X Talbino blizzard = .

Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.
Snow SPLIT Super snow HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.
------
[2C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow HET Balbino X Talbino blizzard = .

[1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.
[1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.


----------



## Slurm (Jun 6, 2008)

gazz said:


> [1C]Hypo snow SPLIT Super snow HET Balbino X Talbino blizzard = .
> 
> Normal HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.
> [1C]Hypo HET Talbino,Blizzard/Poss-HET Balbino.
> ...


you just dont learn do you gazz...:lol2:


----------

